# Alum Creek Crappie 9-28



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

What a tough day of fishing. Not sure if it was the storm that rolled through, the mini cold front with a warm front behind it or what, but the crappie were scattered. Tom and I fished middle and north pools and never really found a school of crappie. We were slow trolling in anywhere between 8-16 FOW. We caught maybe 50 fish with only 24 keepers today. We did have a couple of very nice whites that had mud on their bellies, so that tells me where they were at. We would catch 1 here, 1 there, then all of sudden we would catch 5-8 fish in a couple of minutes, then circle back around and hit that spot again and not a single fish would bite. 
Like always, had a lot of fun, but it was a very tough bite today. Talked to a few boats and it sounded like we were doing the best. Our best bite (if we had one) would of been between 36 bridge and Howard road.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Man I couldn’t get anything going on the crappie today trolling cranks. Never caught more than 1 in any location. Couldn’t get any good marks on the fish finder. Tried from Howard to the dam. Only 7 keepers in 3 1/2 hours. Tried for eyes the first 5 hours and wasn’t getting any incidental crappie then either. Usually I fill the cooler with crappie before I get my saugeye limit.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Tried again this morning. Still couldn’t find a pattern. Brought home 22 over 10” tho with biggest going 13 1/4”. All from the north pool.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Tonight was on fire. Single pole jigging with 1/8oz Mooneye white / green UV with a black / chartreuse Slab Slayer tipped with minnow. Almost dead sticking our 10’ & 11’ ACC Crappie sticks in the brush. Fish were mostly 5-6’ down in 8-10’ of water. In two hours we had 47 over 11” with 3 over 14” and the largest 14.75”. I just ran the boat and let my Amish friends catch all the fish! They had an absolute blast learning how to use Livescope this way!


















Let’s see how good you boys eyes are and if you can find where I was


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

West Side just past the beaver dam?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

NewbreedFishing said:


> West Side just past the beaver dam?


Nailed it


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

" I just ran the boat and let my *Amish* friends catch all the fish! They had an absolute blast learning how to use *Livescope* this way!"

I admittedly have to laugh a bit about Amish using the most technologically advanced fish finding tool (LiveScope). Can't have a zipper in my pants but can use Livescope.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bluegillin' said:


> " I just ran the boat and let my *Amish* friends catch all the fish! They had an absolute blast learning how to use *Livescope* this way!"
> 
> I admittedly have to laugh a bit about Amish using the most technologically advanced fish finding tool (LiveScope). Can't have a zipper in my pants but can use Livescope.


Great friends of mine with a much much nicer boat than my junky Tracker


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Tonight was on fire. Single pole jigging with 1/8oz Mooneye white / green UV with a black / chartreuse Slab Slayer tipped with minnow. Almost dead sticking our 10’ & 11’ ACC Crappie sticks in the brush. Fish were mostly 5-6’ down in 8-10’ of water. In two hours we had 47 over 11” with 3 over 14” and the largest 14.75”. I just ran the boat and let my Amish friends catch all the fish! They had an absolute blast learning how to use Livescope this way!
> 
> View attachment 324547
> 
> ...


WOW! impressive. great fish


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Slower action today but still had about a dozen nice fish. Pink 1/8 plain jig with Silver / Chartreuse Bobby Garland. Same presentation, dead sticking in lumber tipped with minnow. A little deeper today 8-12’.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Yep, I’m leaving the trolling gear at home this weekend. Gonna jig for some crappie and do some saug casting.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

No zipper but Livescope, too funny...


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Is the beaver dam up big run?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

There are several of them...hit the lake and explore!



BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Is the beaver dam up big run?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good stuff josh!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

That whole shoreline is usually good in the fall!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Giving it a go tomorrow afternoon til dark.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Got on the water from 2 til dark. Water temp was 73.1- 73.5. Went up Big Run and fished both shorelines. Only boated 11 decent Crappie, they were 4-8 ft deep in 15 feet of water. Used minnows and no jigs. Fought the wind all day but had fun. Wife about froze but she hung in there. Boy was I glad she brought sweat jackets. Have a few to clean this morning. All in all it was worth the 2 hour drive just to get on the water. Not much boat traffic by the way. 

Today is youth waterfowl season and a group was out checking water depth on the points back in Big Run and past the 36/37 bridge so I suspect there will be some shooting out there today. Also the Alum Creek fall fest is going on today. 

Best of luck on the water.

John


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

More of the same tonight. Dad and I fished a pink 1/16oz jig dead sticking in timber with minnow and black / chartreuse Slab Slayer. Fish were shallower at 2.5-4’ down in 11-13’. If you went after the 8-10’ fish they were all 8-9” and very aggressive. My uncle wanted 10 to eat. Accidentally kept 12 that were all over 11” with the largest 14” on the nose. Water temp was down to 69.5 where we fished in the middle pool. Only fished 1.5 hours.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

Was out on Alum yesterday....fished along rip rap on 36 and Cheshire and a couple points north of Cheshire. Was going after Saugeye and/or smallies. Used a swimbait. Had a ton of short strikes, but nothing in the boat.

Wife was using drop shot with a crawler and destroyed the bluegill. I couldn't believe it as never before had seen a gill caught on this lake let along the nice size gills she was catching. All caught between 6-15' of water off ledges.

Water temp 72 degrees or so. Probably still lil to warm for good saugeye/smallie fishing. 

Headed to Erie Friday.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Much slower tonight. Still very good quality. Same approach but fish were deeper. Fish north pool.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hit the lake from 2-7 Thursday afternoon. Water temp was 71.5 - 72 all day. Winds were negligible but had difficulty locating Crappie as did other boats I talked to. Went to a nice big blowdown around 6:15 PM we found and started fishing it. Around 6:35 it was like a light switch flipped and the fish were hitting every cast. Within 25 minutes I had caught 20+ fish from 8-13 inches in length. Brought home 9 keepers for the freezer. Miscast once over one of the large limbs and I commented to my wife “watch I will catch a fish” and sure enough there was a keeper on. Pulled the anchors and trolled over to the tree to get my rig and the fish. 

Used minners all day too.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

That spot was on fire in the spring - My son had a crappie on and out of nowhere a three foot muskie came like a torpedo through the water trying to get his crappie.


----------

